

Snowden persuaded other NSA workers to give up passwords - sources - eplanit
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/08/net-us-usa-security-snowden-idUSBRE9A703020131108

======
tokenadult
Submitting the canonical URL prevents duplicate submissions to some degree.
The earlier submission

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6694186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6694186)

is caught in the fratricide of other submissions of the same story.

